# QuickBooks 2010 Vs 2011



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone running Quickbooks 2010 planning on upgrading to 2011 which is set to come out on Sept 27?

Just wondering if the new 2011 is worth the hype or if I should stick with 2010.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been using QB over the last 13 years and I find when ever I upgrade to a newer version there are always bugs that need to be worked out. Also when ever I upgrade they throw me a 1 free upgrade to the newer version if they know it is going to be released soon. Call Quicken they are always running specials.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I picked up the 2011 just because I got a new computer and the older version won't run on it.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

How well does quickbooks handle things like 
-figuring the sales tax you get back for products you buy for the customer
-figuring the sales tax you get back for lawnmower gas
-for NYers figuring the amount of your sales tax payment based on receipts minus above items 
-figuring % use of truck expenses based on a mileage log
-keeping a mileage log
Does it do all these things? and more?


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

grandview;1249908 said:


> I picked up the 2011 just because I got a new computer and the older version won't run on it.


I like each newer version less than the previous, plus, you get more pop up adds and need constant updates. So I''m still running Pro 2007

QB lies about not working on newer computers. They promised 07 would never run on Windows 7, yet windows said it would. So first I did a dual boot Vista/ 7 Ultimate and ran QB on both. Then I went to a solid state drive so I went with just W7 (optimized for solid state drives) and used the free (for Pro and Ultimate) XP "mode", which is just a virtual machine, but has the license for XP. You need to install Internet security on the XP virtual machine also.

So, I now run QB 07 on the W7 Ultimate and the XP mode virtual machine. Except I rarely use the XP because QB 07 runs perfect on the W7.

Warning, you need a decent processor and a good amount of RAM to run virtual machines at a good speed, my new laptop has 8 GB RAM and a coreI7 processor.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I hate quickbooks, now I use account edge. Much better and more Mac friendly.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

*Windows 7 Service Pack 1 is available*

Just updated windows on my laptop and got Service Pack 1 for W7.


----------

